

Remaking MakerBot - Splendor
http://motherboard.vice.com/read/remaking-makerbot

======
stevewilhelm
> “I’ll be sitting at home. Maybe something broke; maybe my glasses.” He grabs
> the sunglasses on his desk, continues, “maybe I want to reprint it and I’ll
> go to Oakley, Ray Ban, whatever, Philippe Starck in this case, download the
> file, pay $3.49 for it, and print it at home. And then you will have to go
> to your Kinko’s or your Fab Labs, your local 3D printing, if you want it in
> metal or plastics you can’t have at home.”

Why would Oakley, Ray Ban, or Philippe Starck sell the design to their glasses
for $3.49 when they can sell you the replacement pieces for three times more
[1], or better yet sell you a replacement pair of glasses?

[1] [http://www.oakley.com/en/mens/sunglasses/replacement-
parts/c...](http://www.oakley.com/en/mens/sunglasses/replacement-
parts/category/m021103)

~~~
lambdaelite
> Why would Oakley, Ray Ban, or Philippe Starck sell the design to their
> glasses for $3.49 when they can sell you the replacement pieces for three
> times more [1], or better yet sell you a replacement pair of glasses?

Because you want a poorly finished piece that takes multiple tries to print
right because the extruder jams, piece warps, or a misaligned head crashes
into the object turning everything into a goopy mess?

The occasional time my Replicator 1 works on the first try, it's magical. Most
of the time it's an exercise in frustration.

------
Splendor
I'm a little confused why this 2,000-word article didn't even mention the
open-source community backlash against MakerBot.

~~~
RyJones
It reads like a lightly-edited press release. By far the biggest mis-step in
the company's history and not a word.

~~~
lawnchair_larry
I'd say the biggest misstep was the swelling of Bre Pettis' ego and subsequent
firing of all of the original employees, including his own father, but the
open source screwjob would be a close second.

~~~
tarr11
The biggest misstep is the unusable 5th gen.

------
jsilence
OT: Does anyone have information about the modular desk in the second picture?
Any pointer would be appreciated.

